# Lake shore limited and Texas eagle



## Guest_lyn_* (Apr 25, 2010)

I just returned today from my ride, I was concerned about getting my room on a late nite train from NYP, but it was all made up and ready to go. The LSL was running about 20 min. late, but that was the only small complaint I could have possibly had. The service was excellent, dining was very good, I highly reccommend the spinach quiche. We arrived on time in Chicago, and the lounge was easy to find, and the pizza was very good at Giordanis, as per this board. The TE left on time and was a full train as was the LSL, but the attendants and dining staff were very efficient, and gracious. Everyone that I talked to was happy and impressed by the food, and attention by the staff. We were about 1 hr. late due to track work from Fort Worth to San Antonio. Our return trip was uneventful, and again we were very well cared for by all, we were about 15min early, which we would have rather been late due to a long layover for the LSL. But there were plenty that were very happy with the schedule. LSL left on time with our cheese and crackers in our sleeper due to the fact that there was 6 coach cars and the cafe car between us and the diner, which makes for a very long walk in the morning for breakfast! The train was sold out again, and coach was very full. The staff was excellent as well, worked very hard to keep us happy and comfortable. It was a great trip, and my husband, his first trip, said that he would ride again, and wants me to get the recipe for the Steak. This forum made this trip very easy for me, everyone who contributes their knowledge paves the way for us Newbies. I can't wait to go again.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad you had a good trip Lyn and thanks for the report!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 25, 2010)

Guest_lyn_* said:


> I just returned today from my ride, I was concerned about getting my room on a late nite train from NYP, but it was all made up and ready to go. The LSL was running about 20 min. late, but that was the only small complaint I could have possibly had. The service was excellent, dining was very good, I highly reccommend the spinach quiche. We arrived on time in Chicago, and the lounge was easy to find, and the pizza was very good at Giordanis, as per this board. The TE left on time and was a full train as was the LSL, but the attendants and dining staff were very efficient, and gracious. Everyone that I talked to was happy and impressed by the food, and attention by the staff. We were about 1 hr. late due to track work from Fort Worth to San Antonio. Our return trip was uneventful, and again we were very well cared for by all, we were about 15min early, which we would have rather been late due to a long layover for the LSL. But there were plenty that were very happy with the schedule. LSL left on time with our cheese and crackers in our sleeper due to the fact that there was 6 coach cars and the cafe car between us and the diner, which makes for a very long walk in the morning for breakfast! The train was sold out again, and coach was very full. The staff was excellent as well, worked very hard to keep us happy and comfortable. It was a great trip, and my husband, his first trip, said that he would ride again, and wants me to get the recipe for the Steak. This forum made this trip very easy for me, everyone who contributes their knowledge paves the way for us Newbies. I can't wait to go again.


Glad ya'll enjoyed the ride! Im surprised that the LSL had 6 coaches and the train was full, dont know why the diner was past the six coaches, it's usually next to the sleepers on the NYP section IINM? Luckily yall got the real steak before the summer train kill substitution! :lol: The Texas Eagles are running full almost everyday which is a nice surprise down here, guess all LD trains are really picking up ridership which is good for Amtrak but makes it harder to get low bucket sleepers!  Good that you got to expereience both types of sleepers, now for future trips youll have a good idea what to ask for/book!


----------



## Guest_lyn_* (Apr 26, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Guest_lyn_* said:
> 
> 
> > I just returned today from my ride, I was concerned about getting my room on a late nite train from NYP, but it was all made up and ready to go. The LSL was running about 20 min. late, but that was the only small complaint I could have possibly had. The service was excellent, dining was very good, I highly reccommend the spinach quiche. We arrived on time in Chicago, and the lounge was easy to find, and the pizza was very good at Giordanis, as per this board. The TE left on time and was a full train as was the LSL, but the attendants and dining staff were very efficient, and gracious. Everyone that I talked to was happy and impressed by the food, and attention by the staff. We were about 1 hr. late due to track work from Fort Worth to San Antonio. Our return trip was uneventful, and again we were very well cared for by all, we were about 15min early, which we would have rather been late due to a long layover for the LSL. But there were plenty that were very happy with the schedule. LSL left on time with our cheese and crackers in our sleeper due to the fact that there was 6 coach cars and the cafe car between us and the diner, which makes for a very long walk in the morning for breakfast! The train was sold out again, and coach was very full. The staff was excellent as well, worked very hard to keep us happy and comfortable. It was a great trip, and my husband, his first trip, said that he would ride again, and wants me to get the recipe for the Steak. This forum made this trip very easy for me, everyone who contributes their knowledge paves the way for us Newbies. I can't wait to go again.
> ...


They put us in the Boston sleepers at the front of the train, then the Boston coaches, and then the NYP coaches, then Cafe car, and finally the NYP sleepers. Lots of sleeping people at 6:30, I don't think they cared for us walking through, but we did it as quietly as possible.


----------

